# Abigail Louise Ward - 30/10/08 *LONG* Lots of photos :)



## ellasmummy

So the day i had waited for for so long finally arrived!! 

On Wednesday 29th i noticed a few tightenings that were painless but sent alot of pressure to my bum. Felt like i needed a poo but after trying many times i couldnt go. Around 6pm i tried 2stand up from sitting on the floor but lost my balance and fell, i landed on my side and slightly knocked my bump. Didnt hurt or have any pains but MW advised me to be monitored as i was 40+4 and placenta and stuff would already be weak and they needed to make sure LO was ok. So i went over to delivery suite, mum took me and OH stayed at home as our daughter was in bed. CTG was perfect and everything appeared fine. I had noticed since i was there that i was having pains. They came from my back, went round into my tummy and down my spine into my bum, causing alot if pressure and bringing back the feeling of needed to poo. They were very irregular but reminded me of contractions. Mum said i think your going to go into labour tonight, and to be honest so did i but i didnt want to get my hopes up so i just said she was being silly. MW advised me to stay the night in hospital so they could scan me in the morning and make sure placenta was intact. I really didnt want to stay in, felt really emotional but after a long chat with mum and phone call with OH i knew it was for the best so i went down to the ward around 12pm and mum left. I told the MW i thought the pains were contractions and she said just get some sleep and keep an eye on them. So i got into bed and everytime i got a pain it woke me up last a minute or so and then i fell back to sleep.

At 3am i woke with an intense pain that i really hurt. After that i couldnt get back to sleep. I knew they were contractions and they were coming faster and getting closer together. At 4am i got the MW and she monitored me and said yes your having tightenings, gave me paracetamol and told me to see how things go. So i laid in bed breathing through every contraction and trying to sleep between them. At 5am it was really painful and the MW agreed to examine me, great i was 3cm. I stayed in bed on the ward carried on breathing through contractions and at 7am they brought me breakfast and called my OH to come in with my hospital bags. Delivery suite werent ready for me and was cleaning a room so i had to stay on the ward and wait. At 9am i was in agony and needed pain relief so they examined me and i was 6cm so they got me a birthing ball to help relieve the pressure from my bum and also brought in the Gas and Air. Finally at 9.30 i could go to Delivery Suite. OH was waiting for me, really excited and anxious as due to reasons that couldnt be helped he missed our 1st daughter being born so this was a 1st for him. So i sat on the ball bouncing through contractions. Didnt use the Gas and Air very much. OH rubbed my back and was reminding me to breathe and although its strange but breathing through contractions really helps, taking big deep breaths really helped me. After a while i decided to lean over the bed so LO would drop down easier. 10am i kept needing to push with contractions but MW said no dont push breathe through it as my waters hadnt gone so couldnt push her out yet. By 11am the urge to push became impossible to ignore so i asked if she could break my waters because although they were bulging they just didnt want to break! So at 11.22am she did an examination and i was 9cm so she broke my waters. I started pushing straight away with the next contraction. 

And at 11.53am Abigail Louise Ward was born. Weighing 7lb 7oz! She is soo perfect and i love her soo much, Daddy is so proud and so is her big sister! My labour was so calm and relaxed i loved every minute of it! My OH was excellent, the best birthing partner ever. He was so supportive and helpful. Rubbing my back through contractions and encouraging me to breathe really helped and made me stay calm! Even stopped me screaming the place down! lol I didnt scream until the head came out so i was very proud of myself! Oh and i also had no stitches :) The labour was 5hours and 1minute and i felt great afterwards, i felt on top of the world :)

Sorry for rambling but i enjoyed it so much i loved every minute of it and i am so proud of my Baby Girl! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00450.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 174









DSC00472.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 149









DSC00497.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 157









DSC00500.jpg
File size: 93 KB
Views: 111









DSC00509.jpg
File size: 85.3 KB
Views: 166


----------



## polo_princess

Aww she's gorgeous congratulations!!


----------



## princess_bump

what a wonderful birth story, huge huge congratulations to you and your family, she is just gorgeous :) x x x


----------



## didda

What a beautiful little girl! Huge Congratulations xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Beautiful little girl! Congrats!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Beautiful, congrats


----------



## hellotasha

shes perfect hun, well done. hope you are feeling yourself again real soon 

xxx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations!!
She's soo cute, I love the first pic!! x


----------



## x-amy-x

She is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## ~KACI~

Glad it went so well for you, congratulations x


----------



## emma_27

awww how sweet! sounds like you had a great labour too!


----------



## Drazic<3

shes amazing.
congratulations! fantastic birth story :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

She's gorgeous. Congrats xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is beautiful xx


----------



## rita lewis

she is lovelly! Congratulations:hug::hug:


----------



## Zarababy1

Congrats hun shes lovely! Nice car seat we've got it you must have great style ;) lol


----------



## Mervs Mum

She's sooooooooo cute!!!!! Well done! x


----------



## oOKayOo

Aww she is lovely! Congratulations :)


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations, she is beautiful! x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Frankie

shes beautiful x


----------



## AC81

beautiful photos - she's gorgeous, congratulations!!! Glad to hear you're feeling well and had a lovely birth xx


----------



## Belle

congratulations hun. lovely pics. xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thank you for sharing your story and your baby is gorgous! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous, congrats hun :D


----------



## lauriech

She is absolutely gorgeous and already has lots of character by the looks of the faces being pulled!! :happydance:


----------



## cherylanne

congratulations xxx


----------



## Someday74

Congratulations! she is gorgeous :happydance:


----------



## alice&bump

aaw i hope my OHs as good as yours! congrats xxxx


----------



## ellasmummy

Thankyou for all your lovely messages girls. :D xxx


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! She is beautiful!

xxx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon she is gorgeous x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

she's gorgeous! congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## lynz

congrats gorgeous pics


----------



## SJK

congrats, she gorgeous xxx


----------



## alio

awww. she's delightful!! congrats. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! She's a real cutie!
xx


----------



## alphatee

awwww shes beautiful congrats x


----------



## Sarah_16x

arwww shes gorgeous congrats xxx


----------



## ellasmummy

Thanks girls, your messages are appreciated :D 

Im sooo proud :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww she is beautiful, she looks so tiny! xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## XKatX

Congratulations - she is just so gorgeous!!!


----------



## joeo

Ah she is beautiful congratulations


----------



## lousielou

A huge congratulations - she is beautiful! Xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done, she's gorgeous


----------



## ellasmummy

Thankyou (AGAIn lol) for all the messages. It really means alot. She is a week old today cant believe how quick its gone!! xxx


----------



## bambikate

congrats honey x x


----------



## Jem

Huge congrats she's lovely! x


----------



## helen1234

Congratulations She's Beautiful
Xx


----------



## nickyb

shes gorgeous congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## ANGYPANGY

sounds like a fab birth she is soo cute


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, congratulations.

She's so pretty. :D


----------



## Pinkgirl

Glad it all went well
Shes is soooooooooo cute
xx


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats shes beautiful x


----------

